# Thinking to move to NZ to work in hospitality



## freezscool (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello Everybody,

I would like to ask you a few questions and for some advices which might could help me.

So, together with my partner we're living and working in Dubai (hospitality), both of us romanian citizens ( I have hungarian as well). We are planning to move forward from Dubai. We checked out many places and we decided that the best would be NZ. I started my research about visa, apartments, jobs, etc. What I found the most difficult and I didn't found the answer for it, if we plan to go as visitors to NZ and during our 3 month stay we find a job can we convert our visa to work visa? Or the employer can provide us work visa? I thought about this because on the goverment's website the option was only for skilled workers or work holiday visa for which only me I can apply because of my hungarian citizenship not for romanians. Maybe there is another visa option for us as well to don't go with visitor visa? 

About the apartmans, I've checked TradeMe, but most of the adds was about sharing the apartman, but we would like to have our own cozy studio or 1BDR ap, do you know any other websites to look into it, or maybe is better to find a temporary place and after we arrive to look for something better? 

If anybody know how is the hospitality industry goes in NZ? And if it's worth it relocate there to continue our hospitality career?

Thank you in advance for your help and advises!

Have a nice day everybody!

Zsolt Kopasz


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, assuming you meet the basic requirements for visitor visa's you can come to NZ for your maximum allowed stay and look for work. Once upon a time this wasn't strictly allowed but nowadays it seems a person on a holiday visa can check out options for work.
Just be aware that a person must always have a valid visa to remain in NZ and they also must remain within the conditions of that visa at all times. Being that you'd only be on a 3 month visitor visa you are a little pushed for time, however there is always the possibility of requesting Immigration temporarily extend your visitor visa to allow for a work visa application to be processed.

If you do get a job offer, that offer must be for a skilled occupation. Doesn't have to necessarily be an occupation off the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL), but it must be what Immigration NZ class as a skilled occupation.
The company offering the job should also be accredited by Immigration to offer work to people from overseas who haven't got the right to live and work in NZ. If the company isn't accredited there's a whole heap of red tape and hoops the company will have to jump through in order to satisfy Immigration that offering that work to someone from overseas meets their rules and procedures. They'll have to prove they've advertised that role extensively but are unable to find anyone suitable already in NZ with the right to live and work. The job, responsibilities and salary will also have to meet strict guidelines etc.

So, with a job offer of at least 12 months duration you can apply to immigration for a temporary work visa - either an essential skills visa or a work to residency visa. There's also some new temporary visa types like a skilled migrant category temporary work visa, however in this case the skilled occupation must be off the LTSSL I think?

Since you don't have much time because your on a 3 month visitor visa you'd have to go the temporary work visa route as these usually take no more than 4 weeks to secure. If approved you would be awarded this visa and the visitor visa would then become void. With you having a temporary work visa due to a job offer you could apply for a partner of a temporary work visa holder visa for your partner so for this you'll need to be able to prove your partnership living under the same roof for at least 12 months so joint bills, photo's of your relationship through that 12 months etc etc.
It is also much better for you if the job offer is for at least 2 years as a work visa for a minimum 2 years ensures you get benefits like a resident/citizen would.

Note: A company or employer cannot provide a visa for NZ. A visa to live and work in NZ is personal to you and as such the only person that can apply for one is you although you can allow another person or agent or company to assist in the process so long as that is specified in the application so Immigration know who to deal with. Won't make any difference to timescales though as Immigration are not allowed to favour any agent or company over someone just doing it themselves.

You won't be able to secure a rental apartment from overseas as the agents simply won't deal with you unless you are face to face so they know the people they are dealing with. I'd advise you to seek temporary accommodation first - e.g. a motel or bach for a few weeks and then look for something more permanent while you are here so you can introduce yourselves to the agents and get them working for you to find you accommodation.

Sorry, don't really know if the hospitality industry would work for you here. You'd have to check out jobs on TradeMe and Seek.

Regards,


----------



## jeffcaz02 (Feb 4, 2017)

Were registered with a few employment sites and there always seems to be plenty of chef roles available if that's of interest, try SEEK,NZ, OR try going on New Zealand Now its brilliant full of advice and help on all work fronts as well as living costs etc..


----------



## jeffcaz02 (Feb 4, 2017)

God they make it difficult ,, when on the emigration site for NZ it does not seem so complex....


----------

